# Probably not LEZ compliant



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

Definitely not Euro V


----------



## tulsehillboys (Jul 22, 2010)

Priceless!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

And how many environmentalists criticised steam trains for making too much mess..... :lol: 

Dave


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

A couple of filters and a cat will sort that out in no time 8O


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Looked like diesel runaway to me burning its own lube oil perhaps


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Bunkering oil?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*fuel*

To think how far (miles) we could of gone on this lot!


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

I bet if it came into London Boris would welcome it as a tourist attraction bringing money into the capital 
but me in our 2004 mh that does not even need a cat to pass an mot with loads of dosh to spend is not welcome
STILL Edinburgh Paris and other cities are more than keen to take my money in their pubs and cafes and restaurants and shops


----------

